# Surprise New Person!!



## TDiJim (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi All!

Selling my Hyundai Coupe, needed to find a suitable replacement...

Audi A5 or TT??

Tested the A5 and suitably unimpressed. It was the 3.0l, 2 years old with white upholstery. The upholstery was dirty and the car's steering was too light and it Bump Thumped over potholes and tramlined all over the place. Brilliant engine though....

Went to A.N.Ropers in Bradford and tested a new, White TDi S-Line TT.

WOW!

Lovely wee car. Quick, pretty and economical.

I'm from Dumfries, SW Scotland and will be picking the car up next weekend. I'm planning a few subtle mods and will keep you all posted with how it goes....

See you around.

Jimmy.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget tojointhe TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

welcome to the forum keep an eye on the events section for scottish meets


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

